# [Wet Thumb Forum]-co2 $$



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

i've been told that yeast based systems are really bad, so their out and that leaves
locally: 
5 lb. Steel Tank (USED) - 81.00 
Regulator (Used) - 71.00 
they dont sell needle valves or solenoids. 
To fill 5 lbs. is 19.00 
so get a good system like i will sooner or later i'd have to go online and buy a regulator and thats 140 

so given that pricing and the email I got from Seachem where they said "Plants break down the co2 into food, what Flourish Excel does is supply that food directly. it can be used with co2 but can manage a whole system by itself without ever needing co2"

so cant i bypass the co2 method at least until i'm ready to put it on at least one or two BIG tanks like 95 gal. or more? 

back to buffering down my ph safely


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

i've been told that yeast based systems are really bad, so their out and that leaves
locally: 
5 lb. Steel Tank (USED) - 81.00 
Regulator (Used) - 71.00 
they dont sell needle valves or solenoids. 
To fill 5 lbs. is 19.00 
so get a good system like i will sooner or later i'd have to go online and buy a regulator and thats 140 

so given that pricing and the email I got from Seachem where they said "Plants break down the co2 into food, what Flourish Excel does is supply that food directly. it can be used with co2 but can manage a whole system by itself without ever needing co2"

so cant i bypass the co2 method at least until i'm ready to put it on at least one or two BIG tanks like 95 gal. or more? 

back to buffering down my ph safely


----------



## imported_baj (Aug 5, 2004)

I dont think yeast based systems are "really bad", they work well enough for small tanks under 20 gallons that is. How big is your tank? I think the artificial pH buffers, especially the ones that lower pH are dangerous.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Well you do not need to spend $140 online for a regulator. The JBJ I sell for $88.99 includes a needle valve and a solenoid, as well as a bubblecounter...if you are in the USA or Canada. Flourish Excel is better than nothing.


----------



## something fishy (Aug 12, 2004)

go to http://www.beveragefactory.com/draftbeer/tanks/co2.shtml they have brand new aluminum tanks for a great price
As Robert says the JBJ is great value, I am going to take the plunge from DIY aswell.

-Adrian


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

$19 to fill a 5# tank?? I get my 20# filled up for $16 at a welding supply store.

Hawk


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

For more info on alternative pressurized co2 equipment and low cost sources of supply, take a look at my web site.

Bob


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

but would you need extra CO2 given you're planning on running the two connected tanks' lights on opposite schedules?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Urville, I bought a new regulator locally for $30 and can get a 5lb tank w/C02 for $49(new). The only thing I will have to get on-line is a needle valve which will cost $18. You can make your on bubble counter with a spice bottle. 

I run DIY C02(yeast/sugar)also and it works great for my 20G tanks. So I don't know who told you that these systems are bad, a lot of people use these systems with a lot of success.


----------



## dissident (Sep 6, 2005)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Hawkeye:
> $19 to fill a 5# tank?? I get my 20# filled up for $16 at a welding supply store.
> ...


Urville you should be able to find a liquor store that will fill the tank for you. For 5lbs I pay a whopping $3US and the store down the street. Look through your yellow pages for stores that sell home brewing equipment they can fill it and (some) can get you a good tank for around $40US.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

$3 is a great refill price. I wonder if you get a full 5 lbs? I tried a beverage store once but he could only get a little over 1 lb into my 5 lb tank. Then I went to a fire extinguisher place. I always go to the fire extinguisher place!

Bob


----------

